# Chained Bands



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

hello, i was wondering if anyone knew how we do chained bands around here. i got a big stack of size 19 and size 64 here and wanted to know how to make the bands from them, any help will be appreciated. thank you
Daniel


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Check ou the tutorials, Daniel. Charles posted an excellent method of just linking the bands. Start at the pouch, and attach to the forks with gypsy tabs. Then the only ties you have are for the tabs. Makes easy tapers, and very effective.*


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Use the search function


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Search for "braids" and "braided". There is a thread right in this section called "Chained VS Flat-bands" that has tons of info.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup head for the tubes and bands section, they are easy but hard to explain some good stuff/info for you over there


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a good start mate,


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's a good thing jaime repeated everything semi-critical a few times. hilarious video. great tips from a great chainer, though.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep, I learned how to chain bands from that same video. It's very well explained.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

"Yeah, we're linkin' rubber bands in the woods usin' spit as a lubricant, it ain't gonna be perfect" 
Quote of the century.


----------

